# just getting my post up so i can pm a rep



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

hi


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

im


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

just


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

getting


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

my


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

posts


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

up


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

so


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

i


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

can


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

message


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

a


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

rep


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

because


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

im having


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

trouble


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

with


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

my order


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

im not


----------



## Arnold (May 21, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*malcolm383* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

trying


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

to piss


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

well i have to do the same thing and if admin doesnt mind......


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

anyone


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

hi


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

off


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

just


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

trying


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

so sorry


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

to


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

get


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

my


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

if i


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

post


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

count


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

come


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

up


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

across


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

so


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

i


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

as a D-bag


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

but i


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

can


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

Pm


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

really


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

a


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

need help


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

rep


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

silly


----------



## malcolm383 (May 21, 2011)

and i wanna go about it the right way. sorry guys


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

board


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

rules


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

but


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

im


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

almost


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

there


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

kinda


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

sorta


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

only


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

ten


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

more


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

to


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

go


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

oh


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

so


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

very


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

close


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

anddddddddddddddd


----------



## Spades (May 21, 2011)

cool sorry guys ill let u be now


----------



## RonJ71 (May 22, 2011)

me


----------



## RonJ71 (May 22, 2011)

too


----------



## RonJ71 (May 22, 2011)

good


----------



## RonJ71 (May 22, 2011)

idea


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

well


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

if


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

thats


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

purpose


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

of


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

this


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

thread


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

then


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

i


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

would


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

like


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

to


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

participate


----------



## jaxx34 (May 22, 2011)

won't ---this---kill---your.....?


----------



## jaxx34 (May 22, 2011)

Reputation points?..


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

i


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

have


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

no


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

clue


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

man


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

i...


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

just


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

need


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

to


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

be


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

able


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

2


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

Pm


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

a


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

rep


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

hope


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

that


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

doesnt


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

bother


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

anybody


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

i


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

have


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

15


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

more


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

posts


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

to


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

go


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

only


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

9


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

left


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

now


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

until


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

I can


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

Pm


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

soooo


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

close


----------



## clipse (May 22, 2011)

there we go, sorry for the bandwith guys


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2011)

I


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2011)

want


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2011)

to


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2011)

ban


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2011)

you


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2011)

all.


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2011)

_Seriously._


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Gena Marie (May 23, 2011)

Curt, you are awesome


----------



## luckyirishguy (May 25, 2011)

lol


----------



## Quez82 (May 25, 2011)

hi


----------



## dmfh1272 (Aug 20, 2012)

what?


----------



## dmfh1272 (Aug 20, 2012)

i found this after searching message in the newbies forum ... can someone please let me know if there is another way of being able to pm someone without all this nonsense?


----------



## dmfh1272 (Aug 20, 2012)

well i guess not


----------



## dmfh1272 (Aug 20, 2012)

so  how many post do i need to be able to pm?


----------



## dmfh1272 (Aug 20, 2012)

i hate sitting at a computer while i could be sleeping


----------



## dmfh1272 (Aug 20, 2012)

well 5 isnt the magic number?


----------



## pac-man65 (Aug 20, 2012)

LOL Curt


----------



## brazey (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm with Curt.. The idea is to spend some time with us and actually contribute to the Board.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 22, 2012)

dmfh1272 said:


> well 5 isnt the magic number?



50 is


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 22, 2012)

brazey said:


> I'm with Curt.. The idea is to spend some time with us and actually contribute to the Board.


----------

